# PERCOM Online Paramedic Program?



## heavenjoans7 (Oct 7, 2015)

Does anyone know if this is a good school that offers a very good paramedic education? I also want to know if they have clinical sites in Los Angeles CA, specifically in the San Fernando area, if any of you know anything, I would really appreciated it. 
I have looked at other schools but they are too far from where I live, so I would love an online program and since it is self-paced for the most part, it's great for me.


----------



## luke_31 (Oct 7, 2015)

A couple members here have done the program and liked it. It sounds like it's up to you though to schedule your own clinical and field internship phases. Which can be difficult in Los Angeles county with three other paramedic schools already there, who take up a majority of the available training sites. A lot of people commute further than the San Fernando valley area for paramedic school, so if that's what's holding you up I'd look at all options before going the online route. UCLA's program is really good and not too far even with traffic if you plan your drive right. Also Mt. SAC is good, but that would be a little further out, could rent a room and stay out there during the classroom phase which could cut on commute time. Also you may want to check to confirm that CA will accept Percom's paramedic program


----------



## heavenjoans7 (Oct 7, 2015)

How can I confirm CA will accept PERCOM?


----------



## luke_31 (Oct 7, 2015)

I'd contact the EMSA or check their website to see if they are listed as an approved paramedic education provider.


----------



## heavenjoans7 (Oct 8, 2015)

yeah, I saw their list but they didn't have it, maybe I should call them. I have heard of some people taking it in LA though so maybe it is


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 8, 2015)

PERCOM is accredited per CoAEMSP, so I do not see why Cali would not accept it or any other state for that matter cause you will have the NREMT after the course.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Oct 11, 2015)

I am a graduate of PERCOM. I have obtained licenses in other states by applying for reciprocity from TX. Most times reciprocity applications only include national registry status, current state license status, and criminal history. I'm yet to see a reciprocity application that includes an education vetting. CoAEMSP and CAAHEP verifies PERCOM is up to par, so it meets national standards.


----------



## Awful people (Nov 16, 2015)

PERCOM is terrible, lazy, unresponsive staff once in, if I can give you one bit of advice its STAY AWAY.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Nov 19, 2015)

Rawr. Someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed. PERCOM isn't that bad, and I've done very well with the education they have provided me. While they are difficult to deal with sometimes, most of the people who have major problems with them are expecting to be spoon fed, and are looking for an easy online program.


----------

